# Backtrack 5v3 boot from CD issues



## yallaen (Jan 29, 2013)

Greetings!
I've tinkered with Backtrack, and I'm really wanting to get more experience with it. I've set up a small lab in my room to start exploring it's uses. I'm still fairly new to the whole Linux thing, having a little experience with Ubuntu. But I digress...

So, my profession is network admin. I am a CCNA, CCNA-S, CCNP, and CEH. I'm working toward network security and pen testing. Hence, my need for Backtrack Experience.

I've used Backtrack 4 before, with no issues. I've had it set up as dual-boot, and as a bootable USB. 

I d/led BT5v3, and mounted it's .iso image to a DVD. I've tried to boot my PC from that CD. The program begins to load. I can get the screen which gives you the 6 or so load options (no networking, mounting the first harddrive, etc). I just select the default. The command prompt window opens, and it begins to implement multiple commands. But then my screen gets garbled and I cant see anything except the top and bottom portions of the screen. It's acting like a driver issue, and it's somewhat frustrating. 

Any thoughts, and areas where I might go for further help would be most appreciated!


----------

